# The Raleigh Tax Day Tea Party



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.raleighteaparty.com/index.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There was one in Lexington Ky and Cincinnati Oh. last week. The Cinti. people come to Lex. after they got done there too. It was a sight to see.


----------

